# Acordo histórico para proteger camada de ozono



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 12:03)

> *Cerca de 200 países conseguem acordo histórico para proteger camada de ozono*
> A União Europeia e mais 190 países decidiram, em Montreal, antecipar em dez anos o congelamento e a eliminação das substâncias nocivas para a camada de ozono, um acordo histórico que também beneficiará o combate às alterações climáticas.
> 
> “Assistimos hoje a uma iniciativa histórica para o nosso Ambiente”, disse hoje o ministro canadiano do Ambiente, John Baird, referindo-se ao acordo conseguido durante a conferência de uma semana em Montreal para suspender e depois eliminar, mais cedo do que o previsto, os HCFC (hidrofluorcarbonetos), substâncias nocivas para a camada de ozono, usados na refrigeração e na climatização. A sua eliminação acelerada contribuirá ainda para o combate às alterações climáticas porque estas substâncias também são um gás com efeito de estufa.
> ...



(c) Público


----------

